# Wasserkühlung im Fractal Design Define R6



## LordOttoL (12. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir eine Aio für meinen Ryzen 7 3800x zulegen. Gerne mit einem 360mm Radiator.
Zusätzlich müsste ich mir ein neues Gehäuse zulegen. Ich schwanke hier zwischen dem Fractal R6 und dem BeQuiet Dark Base 700.

Ich habe eine RTX 2080 Super Waterforce, welchen einen 240mm Radiator hat. Diesen würde ich gerne vorne montieren. Daher sollte die Aio oben montiert werden.
Ist dies bei beiden Gehäusen problemlos möglich? (vor allem im Bezug auf Airflow und Luftdurchlässigkeit). Kann ich vorne noch einen 140mm Lüfter montieren?
Ich mache mir ein wenig sorgen um mein Mainboard, da der Airflow im Gehäuse ja theoretisch schlechter werden sollte, weil weniger Lüfter.

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich? Vielleicht auch im Bezug welche Aio ich nehmen sollte? (Priorität liegt ganz klar auf Kühlleistung, erst dann kommt die Laustärke).

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen! Danke!


----------



## Sinusspass (12. August 2020)

BeQuiet Gehäuse sind für ihren schlechten Airflow bei Radiatoren bekannt, da würde ich schon zum R6 greifen.  Dem Mainboard wird das recht egal sein, 10°C mehr sollten im normalen Betrieb alle abkönnen, sofern sie nicht ohnehin schon lange am Limit laufen.
Um da deine Sorge (zumindest um die Spannungswandler) gleich zu mildern, empfehle ich die Arctic Liquid Freezer II in einer Größe deiner Wahl.


----------



## SaPass (12. August 2020)

Vom R6 gibts schon neuer Modelle: Das Define 7 und das größere Define 7 XL. Beide Gehäuse sind gut gedämmt. Das Meshify S2 sollte besser durchlüftet sein.

Etwas teurer und auch ziemlich gut scheint das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 abzuschneiden.


----------



## LordOttoL (12. August 2020)

@Sinusspass Das mit den beQuiet-Gehäusen habe ich auch schon gelesen. Außer meinem Ram (von 2133 auf 3200) habe ich nichts verändert. Daher sollten die Spannunglüfter damit wohl klarkommen 
Bin ich mit dem Arctis Liquid Freezer II dann beim Optimum von der Kühlleistung her?


@SaPass Das mit dem Define 7 habe ich gar nicht beachtet... Aber das Meshify S2 sieht auch ganz nett aus. Ist ja vom Airflow nochmal deutlich besser. Kenne bei den Gehäusen ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aus.
Ist Fractal ein "guter" Hersteller? beQuiet und & co kenne ich auch von anderen Komponenten.


----------



## SaPass (12. August 2020)

LordOttoL schrieb:


> Ist Fractal ein "guter" Hersteller?



Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ja. Die sind ein namhafter Hersteller von Gehäusen und schon viele Jahre am Markt etabliert. Und in Tests bestätigt sich das auch.


----------



## LordOttoL (12. August 2020)

Das klingt doch gut, die Test sehen aucht gut aus. Ich das Meshify S2 wirds. Danke für deinen Tipp!


----------



## Sinusspass (12. August 2020)

LordOttoL schrieb:


> Bin ich mit dem Arctis Liquid Freezer II dann beim Optimum von der Kühlleistung her?


Was Aios angeht, so ziemlich. Entscheidend sind grundsätzlich immer nur Radiatorfläche und die verbauten Lüfter, der Rest ist einfach nahezu gleich. Was Radiatorfläche angeht, ist der mögliche 360er so ziemlich das Optimum, meines Wissens nach wird das nur noch von der Alphacool Eisbaer mit 420er Radiator übertroffen. Die Lüfter jedoch sind der entscheidende Teil, die sind abgesehen von den Noctua A12x25 für 30€/Stück die besten 120er auf dem Markt.
Allerdings willst du damit einen 3800x kühlen, eine Cpu, die kurzzeitig 140W als Maximum ziehen kann und beim Zocken allenfalls 60W zieht. Da reicht auch ein Mittelklasse-Luftkühler oder eben eine Aio mit viel kleinerem Radiator locker aus, um den Prozessor vor der thermischen Drosselung zu bewahren. Kühl wird das Teil trotzdem nicht bleiben Ryzen 3000 wird immer heiß, wenn man ihn boosten lässt, da kann die Kühlung noch so gut sein. Im Gegenzug wirkt sich die Temperatur aber kaum auf die möglichen Taktraten aus, du könntest ihn also problemlos mit einem Mittelklasse-Luftkühler unter 90°C halten und hättest genau 0 Leistungseinbußen.


LordOttoL schrieb:


> Aber das Meshify S2 sieht auch ganz nett aus. Ist ja vom Airflow nochmal deutlich besser. Kenne bei den Gehäusen ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aus.
> Ist Fractal ein "guter" Hersteller? beQuiet und & co kenne ich auch von anderen Komponenten.


Wenn das S2 auch auf deiner Liste ist, wäre das die beste Wahl. Fractal gehört zu den besten Herstellern und das S2 ist kühlungstechnisch mit den Define 7XL das beste Gehäuse von Fractal.


----------



## LordOttoL (12. August 2020)

@Sinusspass Ja das stimmt vllt. auch mit dem Luftkühler. Ein Dark Rock Pro 4 würde wahrscheinlich auch vollkommen ausreichen, oder?
Wie läuft dass denn mit dem 240mm Radiator der Grafikkarte in der Front? Bekommt der Luftkühler dann trotzdem ausreichend Luft zum Kühlen, bzw. reicht der Airflow?


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

Mach dir mal keine großen Sorgen um den Luftkühler, der muss erstens nicht viel Wärme abführen und zweitens machen der Cpu paar °C mehr auch nichts aus. Wie gesagt, bei Ryzen 3000 ist die Temperatur fast egal, solange sie unter 95°C liegt. Solange du das beachtest, wird der Luftkühler auch leise sein.
Bei den Cpus scheitert die Kühlung ohnehin immer am internen Aufbau der Cpu bzw. der hohen Energiedichte, da kann die Kühlung noch so gut sein. Beispiel: Mein 3960x hat auf Auto mit Boost auch die 70°C erreicht, trotz sehr großer Wasserkühlung. Du kannst also z.B. ruhig die Lüfterkurve ziemlich zurückhaltend einstellen und erst ab 90°C wirklich hochdrehen lassen, das hat exakt 0 Einfluss auf irgendeine Performance.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Wir haben sogar einen 3900X mit einer 240er AIO auf 65-75°C gekühlt bekommen. Spitzen gingen bis auf 79°C hoch und so hätte es zumindest mit den Temperaturen gepasst. Wir haben nur blöderweise noch ein Temperatursensor an einem der Schläuche am Radiator dazwischen gesetzt und das ganze dann noch mit einer Steuerung versehen damit wir nach Wassertemperatur die Lüfter regeln können. Dabei ist dann eine Wassertemperatur von 42°C raus gekommen und zu der Zeit hatten wir noch kein Hochsommer.

Da hier im Forum im Hochsommer manchmal von geplatzten Dichtungen berichtet wurde machte ich mir bezüglich der hohen Wassertemperatur schon etwas sorgen.

Im Zimmer meines Sohnes kann es aber im Hochsommer sehr heiß werden und so haben wir Theoretisch nochmals 5°C aufgeschlagen und kamen dann auf eine Wassertemperatur von mindestens 47°C. Die Lüfter drehten mit 42°C bereits auf vollen Touren so das es auch nicht leise war und mehr Spielraum war auch nicht mehr drin. Daher haben wird die AIO dann mit noch einem 360er Radiator erweitert und so kommt die Wassertemperatur nun nur noch auf etwa 35-37°C und die Lüfter drehen statt mir 2000 U/min nun nur noch mit etwa 1200 U/min.

Das ganze war aber nur deshalb möglich weil wir eine AIO von Alphacool verbauten und dort Teile aus dem custom Bereich mit verbaut werden. Denn mit anderen AIOs lässt sich nichts erweitern da Schläuche nicht geschraubt sind und die Radiatoren statt aus Kupfer aus Alu bestehen. Alphacool nutz auch Radiatoren aus Kupfer, was am ende auch besser ist.

Im Grunde könnte er nun auch die Grafikkarte umbauen, denn auch wenn es mit der Radiatorenfläche nicht dafür nicht sonderlich groß ausfällt sollte er im vergleich zu den verbauten Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte auch nicht lauter werden.


----------

